
BQN: Finally, an APL for your flying saucer - todsacerdoti
https://mlochbaum.github.io/BQN/index.html
======
mlochbaum
Author here, happy to answer questions about this. See the discussion a month
ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24167804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24167804)
as well.

Since then I'm improved the website somewhat and added some demo code to the
front page: hit the arrow at the right of the REPL box to see it all.
Documentation is slowly getting more complete, for example with full
documentation of blocks including functions at
[https://mlochbaum.github.io/BQN/doc/block.html](https://mlochbaum.github.io/BQN/doc/block.html).
Performance is improving and there is some error checking! I've been working
on a NumPy runtime as well. It passes most tests but can't host the compiler,
as I haven't yet found the motivation to hack my way through the searching and
sorting functions that NumPy won't help with.

